# Help me critique my security please



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Good morning group. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.

In my continued effort to beef up my preparedness I have started looking more at security around my home. It is something that I have thought about but still don't feel like I have the best handle on. If you had seen me 15 years ago I would have probably been the least secure person on earth. I married a Navy boy and have since gotten over the fear of guns in the house.

Let me start by telling you what I have going on and hopefully you guys will have some critiques or tips you can share with me to help me keep my family more secure.

As a general description we live on 6 acres now with about 2 cleared. Our house is a split foyer with ground floor windows. One end of the house daylights and there is a double door with a regular lock and glass windows in it. The property is surrounded by woods on 3 sides, the woods back up to farms. The front of the property faces the road and there are two houses in between our property and the road. You can see our house from the road. We did install a privacy fence along the front property line.

I have removed all large shrubs from around the house. The house on 3 sides has at least 100 yards clear before the woods line. The fourth side of the house (the side with the double basement door) only has about 10 yards before the woods line. I am most concerned about that door and the ground floor windows. I have purchased that sticky plastic to put on the ground floor windows that is supposed to make them harder to break through. We have put deadbolts on the front and back door but I am not sure how to handle the double door in the basement.

We do have a large german shepherd and a border collie that free roams the house.

We have guns but they are locked up in a cabinet in our MB closet. We have a child that though we have been teaching about guns and safety and proper usage, because of special needs and the issues that go with it, I don't feel safe not locking the guns up unless we are using them.

I am trying to be as grey man as possible. I don't want to call attention to the fact that we are preppers. I don't trust my neighbors in front of us. Neither seem to be well suited to surviving turmoil.

Any ideas you have for me to beef up my security would be most welcomed, just short of @Slippy pikes that is. I don't think they are necessary just yet. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Dogs are a good tool. They will know if anyone is around long before you do. Learn to read them and do not discount their actions. The fence works both way keeps eyes out but also limits your view . Toss up sometimes. Range marker little item placed at know distances. They will help you when trying to tell others where you see something and also should you need to shoot. No one should know you home or property better than you. Learn to walk it in the dark feel your way around. Make sure "you" can see the markers in the dark.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My suggestion would be to do everything in your power to befriend your neighbors. It will be exceedingly hard to survive a severe crisis if you don't know and trust your neighbors. I too have neighbors close by and plan accordingly, which means stocking addition food stores for them... without them knowing. The way I see it, during a crisis, if you are prepared and they aren't, are you willing to let then die while you eat? Even if yes, you really think they are gonna quietly die and not try to do something about it? If they are hungry & you are not, they become a threat... a threat you really can't do anything about as they live there. That means at any time, you could be taken out.

IMO, the best security is group security... especially for folks like us living a rural life.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A couple of things to consider;
I have bars on all ground floor windows. This is a double edged sword. Bars keep bad guys out but also keep you inside in a fire.
I am gradually replacing older windows with new 3-m impact resistant windows.
All exterior doors are steel with upgraded locksets and deadbolts keyed inside and outside. Door armor kits on all hinges and strike plate areas.
In addition, I have hardware and supplies stored to install removable 2x4 cross braces on all doors. Since this is unsightly and extreme, I have this prep stored for installation and use in an extreme circumstance. This may be an answer to your double door problem. Or get rid of the double door and install a conventional single door.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Green Lilly*

First some questions please.

1. Are you wanting to protect your house in today's world only or are you concerned about being prepared for all out chaos? Or both?

2. Brick Home?

3. If you are concerned about extreme chaos, how many adults will hunker down with you?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

In the meantime, let's focus on the *windows*.

Consider purchasing Hurricane Clips.
I just bought a pack of 50 clips for about $20 from Ace Hardware. It takes 4 clips to hold a piece of plywood in a window.

The beauty is they just snap into the window but it takes two people, one screwdriver (for prying free) and a lot of cuss words to remove.
In an attack, I don't see John Wayne setting his gun down to gorilla the plywood loose.

*If you use plywood*, I suggest you use the cheapest, 1/2 inch. All you are trying to do is prevent entry and sight into the home.

Leave the plywood two inches above the bottom of the window. This will allow you to raise the window and fire through the gap.
When not firing set a 2 X 6 in the window ledge to prevent peeking in.

Leave a large gap at the top for sunshine.

*Total Cost per Window*, assuming you use a half sheet of cheap OSB plywood: * $10 Each*

*If you use boards* (2 X 6s), screw a strip of 1/2 inch plywood over both ends so you can use the hurricane clips to hold them in the windows.
(Intruders will never notice the odd combination).

Put up enough boards to discourage an intruder from attempting entry.

Be sure to leave a small gap at the bottom for firing.

*Note: * The panels can be cut and numbered in advance of time needed.

*Note II: * Although I have never been in combat, I am told that with the adrenaline rush you lose your finger dexterity. 
Therefore, no intruder will be able to come back with a screwdriver and remove those little damn clips.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Simple Door Strengthening, Part I*

On all *single exterior doors:*

1. Replace all hinge and door striker screws with longer screws.

2. Install* two* Door Flip Locks on each door, one a foot above and one a foot below the doorknob.

This will give you 3 hinges on one side and three 3 strong points on the other side.

*Total cost of the above per door: $12*

3. If the door has a lot of glass on it screw plywood over it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your not going to keep people out of your house by boarding up openings. If the thugs are that determined to get in they will. There are so many easy ways to bust down a wall, door or boarded up window. If not a simple match will burn you out, even if out of frustration. That being said I wouldn't waste to much time or resources on this.

Get the guns out of the locked safe or cabinet. Last thing you need is to fight through a locked cabinet when an emergency happens. Those are your life savers and best defense.

If your neighbors are not a asset you can count on, then you have to consider them a threat. Sure it sucks to have to think that way but make your decision now before the time comes to act. Don't even think about prepping for them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would suggest a good security system, and use it. As well, harden your doors and windows. I have planted thorny bushes in front of low windows to impede entry. Security film works well. Also in along the fence line in places I think is easy to climb I have planted thorny shrubs and roses. Make your home appear like a hard target. Security lights, alarm system, dogs, timed lights in the house etc. You want intruders to think your home is to hard to deal with. In general they will take the path of least resistance and look for an easier target. Now, if they want in, and are determined, they will get in. Limit the time they will be in your house if they do gain access. loud alarms, security camera's, dogs, and valuables in safes. Be prepared to defend you and your family with firearms. Don't think you will have time to get into a safe when something goes bad. Once there in they won't give you the opportunity. I don't have kids so I don't have to worry about strategically placed firearms. Anywhere in my house I am not more then a few steps from a gun, if not closer. 

Grid down, the game plane changes. Think razor and barbed wire, fields of fire, lethal traps, egress and ingress points, firing advantages, booby traps, etc. No your distances for ranging your fire. Regularly patrol the woods around your house. Look for observation points, trampled grass, and prints, anything that shouldn't be there. Grid down, WROL, you will pay a dear price to get to my house, let alone get in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Green Lilly,

Glad you are interested in your Security and rest assured when you are ready, Slippy Pikes will be there for you! Matter of fact, we are currently in construction of our first discount outlet store on the East Coast called Pike-R-Us! Remember, during these difficult and trying times, WE ARE IN THIS TOGETHER! :vs_blush:

First, the dogs are a great start and your breeds are great breeds for security. Certainly the German Shepherd! The Border Collie, depending on its level of craziness may or may not be! I say this in jest because I have owned both breeds! Anyway, the dogs are your first line of defense.

Gates are also a good line of defense. Sure, if someone is intent on committing a crime a gate probably won't stop them, but the casual idiot out with his friends being stupid, might be unwilling to breach a gate.

A RING doorbell surveillance system is also a good security measure. Again, if someone is intent on bad shit, then they can probably take out your electricity and internet, but its a line of defense you might consider. Also a hardwired security camera. Signs are also something that you can consider. I've got a couple of signs on the road to Slippy Lodge that advertise the fact that surveillance cameras are in use. They are on electrical power poles.
Are there really cameras, or not? Well thats the point..."Do You Feel Lucky, Punk?" (Get what I mean? :vs_smile

I get where you are coming from in regards to having a child who may not quite understand firearm safety, but you should really consider some way to access your defense weapons quickly while under pressure.

Bushes with thorns under or in front of windows may also be a detterent or give you a few extra moments to get your defense weapon. Same goes for the "old nails through a piece of lumber placed under windows". Again, it may not stop an intruder but when they step on the nails, you'll know it!

But I agree with what @Chipper said, if someone really wants to break in, they can. I debate with myself often about leaving our doors unlocked when we leave town for a short time. If someone were to come down to Slippy Lodge and break in, why have to replace an expensive door or window? But then again, I have a few "booby traps" inside that will make it uncomfortable to attempt to steal certain things!

Other than that, don't go around town advertising the fact that you keep a million dollars in ones lying around the kitchen table and most likely you should be OK. Good luck!

And remember, Slippy Pikes will be there when you need us!



Green Lilly said:


> Good morning group. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> In my continued effort to beef up my preparedness I have started looking more at security around my home. It is something that I have thought about but still don't feel like I have the best handle on. If you had seen me 15 years ago I would have probably been the least secure person on earth. I married a Navy boy and have since gotten over the fear of guns in the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Simple Door Strengthening, Part II*

*Double Doors:*

On the normally closed door, take a piece of straight hurricane strap and slide it under the door and over the threashold plate.
On the outside of the door, screw the strap to the threashold plate. On the inside, bend the strap up and screw it to the door.
You might consider doing something similar to the top of the door. You get the picture.

Purchase two angle pieces of metal (6" X 6"). Bend one end about 4 inches and screw it to the door-frame (wall) on each side of the door set, just below the door knob.
Bend the horizontal piece up so that it might hold a 2 X 4 sideways (or a 4 X 4 eight or nine feet long across the door).
Paint all brackets to make them disappear. When needed pull the brace out of the closet.

Then screw plywood to each of the doors during chaos.

Don't forget to put in longer screws on all existing door hardware.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

For me and all of the military planning I have done, the first thing I do is consider the terrain, avenues of approach, blind spots, high ground and i then formulate a plan to attack, raid, or ambush based on these factor and identified defenses,

It is very important to get an outside look at how a trained force might come at you and what is their most likely course of action, and the same for a lesser trained band of renegades, or thieves. While in this mode of planning the attack, begin to discuss your protective measures and strategies. Then determine how you as the bad guy would react and what would be the next response.


I can say with all honesty, most people who bunker down at home will die against a determined enemy. They typically fail to plan in depth defensive fall back positions and properly plan escape route. Use of diversions, etc.... in the end...protecting stuff, is not as important as protecting you and your family.

Everyone thinks I got 100 bullets I can kill 50 people....but thats false....you might get a few....most rounds are fired in haste and miss by a long shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Green Lilly said:


> Good morning group. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> In my continued effort to beef up my preparedness I have started looking more at security around my home. It is something that I have thought about but still don't feel like I have the best handle on. If you had seen me 15 years ago I would have probably been the least secure person on earth. I married a Navy boy and have since gotten over the fear of guns in the house.
> 
> ...


Normally any glass within 18" of the lock mechanism is not Ideal. Not sure how it works in your area but might have some commonalities with most areas if you will call the local cops or sheriffs office and tell them you would like a home security analysis..they will schedule a nice trained cop to see what you got and help you "harden the target" then if you do what they suggest they give a certfifitcate to get a nice redudction in Home owners insurance. This isnt town here but most I know are similar. 
https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/Pages/CrimePrevention-HomeSecurityChecklist.aspx


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The Dogs are a good tool. They will know if anyone is around long before you do. Learn to read them and do not discount their actions. The fence works both way keeps eyes out but also limits your view . Toss up sometimes. Range marker little item placed at know distances. They will help you when trying to tell others where you see something and also should you need to shoot. No one should know you home or property better than you. Learn to walk it in the dark feel your way around. Make sure "you" can see the markers in the dark.


Dittos on the dogs. Its been proven by jail house interviews with burglars..they dont like dogs and the size aint the prime criteria. They dont even like ankle yappers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

******* said:


> My suggestion would be to do everything in your power to befriend your neighbors. It will be exceedingly hard to survive a severe crisis if you don't know and trust your neighbors. I too have neighbors close by and plan accordingly, which means stocking addition food stores for them... without them knowing. The way I see it, during a crisis, if you are prepared and they aren't, are you willing to let then die while you eat? Even if yes, you really think they are gonna quietly die and not try to do something about it? If they are hungry & you are not, they become a threat... a threat you really can't do anything about as they live there. That means at any time, you could be taken out.
> 
> IMO, the best security is group security... especially for folks like us living a rural life.


Yep got to help each other. We seem to be reapdily deteriorating to every man for himself and/or vigilantism. Having pals is nice.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I always think in terms of what I know....most of us do...what we do not plan for are those things we do not know....using batteries and steel wool as ignitor, how to think as as renegade, what would I do as a canible.....how do you saute slippy...how would I BBQ Inor......(lots of Tennessee rub)...and You have to deep fry Denton and boil sas.......these are things I consider....


its a willingness thing....what would I do to survive....... I willl eat Gambit if I have to....he knows it and won't give me his address...but Inor has so he's number two on the eat list....after slippy...cause he has already skewered his meats....

sorry guys...but its a dog eat dog world out there....shaka khan...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> sorry guys...but its a dog eat dog world out there....shaka khan...


Love your neighbor as yourself... Jesus Christ


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> Love your neighbor as yourself... Jesus Christ


whut? I loves me in marmalade..... Every knows if I could eat myself...i wouldn't be here...on this web page.....no secret.....Hell I'd have my own web page...."but Can you do this?" Ain't no shame in my game....you best not bath in butter round me....I like cajun food....


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

jimcosta said:


> *@Green Lilly*
> 
> First some questions please.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim.

Question 1- Definitely both.

Question 2- No brick, just siding.

Question 3- During times of extreme chaos I am looking at 7 adults and 2 children that will most likely be hunkering down at my home.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Green Lilly* Thanks for your response. It is difficult talking to someone when you are not certain if they really want to hear all the details of your root canal experience.

*Let me finish up with the doors and windows.*

*Bear Proof Doors:* [This is an article I previously wrote. It may be needed (modified) to let the dogs in and out *during chaos.]*

I live in an area with lots of 19th century Civil War forts in it. Most have underground tunnels for troops to enter and leave through and most of those tunnels have 90 degree right turns in them just as you enter. The reason is the majority of intruders would be right handed and a hard right turn into an unknown space would leave the intruder unable to use his weapon as he made that turn, giving the advantage to a defender.

I once visited an Alaskan Indian long lodge with a single entrance, a bear proof door. It was a small open circle at the bottom of the front wall. A man could crawl through but a bear could only stick his head and one shoulder through. He could then be safely clubbed by the residents.
*
Our Bear Proof Door Application*. We have a large steel barn with an overhead roll-up door, and the other three walls have double bay doors that open out. We will use the barn as our safe haven. A guard will be outside each door behind walls of sandbags. Our concern is how do we protect them if they are overwhelmed without opening the large doors?

We can build low tubes about three feet long through the walls for them to navigate through. The tunnel will have a curtain on the inside end. Further back from the inside end will be a short stack of sandbags for a prone shooter staring into the tunnel. Trip alarms can be in the tunnel.

If an intruder enters the tunnel he would not be able to use his rifle as he crawls through blind. If he is shot he will block the tunnel for other intruders. If the curtain is raised the inside shooter can shoot anyone who peeks in.
*
Your Bear Proof Door Application: *If you shelter in a brick home you can cut out and add a tunnel on a door, then reinforce the upper door with plywood so the door is not weakened. You might do the same on a sliding glass door with half of it left open then covered with plywood.

Using both doors as guard stations, guards could be outside behind sandbags on the porch where they are always protected from the rear with easy escape to safety.

Source


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Lilly Green* 
1. With all the responses you have received, do you feel comfortable at this time with doors and windows?

2. Do you have a general defense /security plan now?
If so what is it in general.
To what degree are you in prepping (novice, pro, all alone, eh?, etc.)

3. How else can I assist you?

4. If I assist you further should I assume you are flat broke but want it done as quickly as possible?
By that I mean that time may be running out for prepping and there are many ways to solve prepping problems but some are expensive and labor intensive.
So should I stick with fast and cheap?

5. *Food For Thought:*

*What to Expect:*

Most Preppers will shelter in place in suburbia. The minimum security will require two guards on duty at all times; one outside, one inside. That requires six adults to cover three shifts. Assuming some have spouses and kids, that means you will find yourself in a brick house (more bullet proof) with ten people. You collect $50 from each of your roomies for their food and water and stockpile it now. That is their ticket in.

*Daily Life:* The schedule will read, "stay inside, quiet and no lights." You will cook a soup in the room the farthest away from neighbors, around 11 PM or 4 AM so they can't smell dinner. Just at sunrise, one person will run out to empty the toilet, gather water and twigs for the stove.

*Security:* Purchase at least two olive green or camouflaged rain ponchos and at least two cheap GMRS radios with earphones and a spare pack of AA rechargeable batteries (Minimum link Total: $52). Inventory rail road ties for them to hide behind ($10 each). The outside guard should be able to retreat to additional fortified positions where he can continue to ambush from safely. This allows time for the residents to muster.

* Correction:* GMRS radios will not broadcast through house walls easily. Suggest you use Baofeng UV-5R radios, or at least one inside the house. Cost: $25 each

*The likely raid* will be an attempt to throw a brick through your front glass window and enter while the buddy kicks in the back door. Their plan is to kill within thirty seconds. Consider purchasing Shotgun Trip Alarms ($30 each). You can put multiple trip wires on each alarm. For alarm, point shell down, for defense, aim sideways. Make sure projectiles don't hit you too. One wire can go into the house for you to detonate. Another wire can be strung in front of the window for the intruder to volunteer to shoot himself - your choice. You can even put a safety loop in the main wire with a nail at the end of another wire to be pulled out of the safety loop before firing. We added a ¾" galvanized pipe, 2.5 inches long, to slid around the shell.
*Cost: $1.*

*Medical:* Prepare for constipation and diarrhea, mainly from stress, otherwise you may have to resort to the Two Finger method or a cork. A case of sliced peaches would be great for the constipation as Mother Nature always is best. Your Medic should be the bathroom monitor to prevent the above as well as dehydration. Know the signs of malnutrition so you can increase calories per day to keep health, reasonable thinking and morale going.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Final thought on Doors & Windows.*

One of the reasons I like the 1/2 inch OSB boards is they are easy to shoot through.

Take for example *defending the front door. *
You can assume the intruder is *standing* on the outside if you hear noises to that affect.
The intruder cannot assume your position.
So lay down in the hallway, laying on the floor, behind a sandbag or two and fire a few quick shots into his torso.

*Defending the windows.*

Leave the 2 x 6 off the window sill. 
Lay on the floor,
Bang away when you have a target.
Note that you really don't need sandbags for windows because the intruders cannot shoot straight down to the floors because of the boards; for the most part they have to fire high.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, @jimcosta got it goin' on!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Slippy: * Thanks for the compliment. I know what I know only because I have been locked in the mental ward a long time and have nothing else to think about.

Actually I got lucky by prepping backwards. I started out planning for a group of 60 and it appears *no one else* has done it this way.
All the prepping books are for a table of four, *nobody* has written about preparing the banquet hall.

It's easy to say a Lifestraw or Burkee filter is the answer to clean water but by the time you purchase 60 of them to produce 5,500 gallons of potable water per month for a full year you are forced to re-look at things differently when you add up the costs.

We built our survival retreat then added manuals to help neighbors prepare both before and after chaos begins.

That is why I published all that we did in detail on PrepperLink.com so others can freely copy any information that helps them.

Our goal was to do it fast and cheap without mistakes or wasted motion.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

In my opinion, the *defense plan for a small family *hunkered down in their home should be the following:

1. Appear to be a non-target.

2. Make experienced raiders feel like a love-sick turtle circling an army helmet,
asking that ageless horny man's question.

3. Inflict *maximum damage* so the intruders are not inclined to return with a better plan.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

jimcosta said:


> *@Lilly Green*
> 1. With all the responses you have received, do you feel comfortable at this time with doors and windows?
> 
> 2. Do you have a general defense /security plan now?
> ...


Jim- First, thank you so much for taking the time to provide me with some detailed ideas.

For question 1- yes, I think I have some really great ideas for hardening the doors and windows. I am going to take all of the ideas and sit down with the hubs tonight and get a material list together so we can go get what we need. I like that your idea provides protection but will still allow for defense from inside.

For question 2- Up until recently I was alone in my prepping. I started small about 4 years ago and have been slowly adding over time. The biggest thing I did was sell my house last year in a tight neighborhood and move to a more rural area. I am working at trying to be the most self sufficient I can be. I have researched and worked hard to learn gardening and food preservation. I am currently at 8 months on food and water stockpile. I have researched and bought books, printed articles. Essentially snatching up any bit of knowledge I can that would help us survive if things were to get that bad. I also have been working with my husband and son on learning and being comfortable with weapons of different kinds. The other day when I first wrote this post I had come to a realization that in a civilized world everything I have done would be great, but if things started to fall apart none of what I have done would matter if I couldn't protect it. So that's where I am now. Sorry for being long winded.

As far as do I feel like I have a good plan? Not exactly but I feel like I have a good start. One of the other posters had a good idea to go outside and try and look at my property like I was a criminal. I am going to do that this weekend as well as get and install the window and door hardening materials. I do feel like I want to take the grey man approach. Try not to look like too inviting a target. I like the idea of hidden alarms and defenses, especially those that do not rely on electricity.

Regarding Question 3- I feel like you have given me a great start on a defensive plan with your posts. Everyone here has provided some really great insights. I want to print everything and sit down with my husband tonight and put together a framework. Could I PM you at a later time if we have any questions?

On Question 4- we are not rich by any means however I do feel like the pressure is on. I have been feeling so over the last year and a half which is one of the reasons I sold the house and moved. I have a felt a sense of urgency to get things in place of the last year or so unlike how I was feeling initially when I started this several years ago.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Green Lilly: Great, now I know where you are in your head.

Feel free to email me at [email protected]

Go to our Survival Group Website: PensacolaPreppers.us
and read the 45 minute article there FAMILY PREPPING.

Then spend an hour reading GROUP SURVIVAL. You will have a better overview of all things prepping that will keep you alive.
On the first reading do not worry about the attachments as they are too detailed.

Right now I am twisting in circles trying to get my wife off my back. 
In about two hours I will give suggestions on how to make yourself appear to be a non-target. 
That may reduce your budget by $20 - $30.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In the end it comes down to this:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Becoming A Non-Target, Part I - Introduction*

You received some excellent advice of looking at your property from the point of view of a criminal. Lets do that now from a food raider's point of view.

More than likely (statistically) they are:

Not Army ground trooper trained;
Tired, hungry, dehydrated and miserable;
Not thinking right due to low calorie intake;
Not happy with their dangerous job of food raiding;

Experienced in food raiding;
Not wanting to learn anything new;
Want to keep their truck nearby for a fast getaway;
Want to steal a fast easy meal and then go home.

*We all see what we want to see* or expect to see.
So let's use that to our advantage.
The raiders are tired and hungry and just want an easy target. Let's let them immediately see that we are not that target.

(Note: To end an attack begin firing at their truck.)


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Becoming A Non-Target, Part II - Already Been Raided.
*
1. Park all the cars elsewhere, hidden in the woods under a camouflaged tarp ($15), at a vacant house nearby or behind your house with the hood raised..

2. Board up the windows.

3. Turn over the BBQ grill in the front yard.

4. Purchase an interior door from the good will store ($10).

. . . Shoot the doorknob section with a shotgun.

. . . Use a strap hinge at the bottom to hang it on the door frame concealing the existing front door. 
. . . Paint the strap hinge so it is not obvious.
. . . Use a thin piece of wire to hold it at an angle at the top, as though it was busted from its hinge.
. . . Take 2/3s of a bed sheet and trail it across the porch with the other cut-away 1/3 appearing to go inside of the house.

5. Scatter some clothes and items as though they fell off the truck in the driveway.

6. Burn rubber coming out of the driveway.

7. Remove or conceal the solar panels and rain water catchment system so they will not want the house.

8. Purchase a few strings of plastic ivy to grow over the steps, around the door and the ground around the porch. $10

9. Lights out always.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Becoming A Non-Target, Part III - Too Many To Raid.*

1. Park many cars around but not in positions to assist the raiders. Trucks are better.

2. Board up the windows.

3. Turn over the BBQ grill in the front yard.

4. Park an RV nearby and pitch a few small dome tents.

5. Hang lots of men's jeans on the clothesline. Homemade orange jumpsuits would be better!

6. Burn a pile of wood in the front yard with lawn chairs around it as evidence of brazen guys.

7. Hang a Rebel flag.

*Note: * You can start out as Already Been Raided and later switch to Too Many To Raid.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> *Becoming A Non-Target, Part III - Too Many To Raid.*
> 
> 1. Park many cars around but not in positions to assist the raiders. Trucks are better.
> 
> ...


Lot's of genuine @Slippy made Pikes with fresh heads! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

On the gun storage alone ...

You can have a big traditional combo lock safe, a couple smaller Fort Knox pistol safes with simplex locks but it also helps to have a truly fast access safe. 

Those fast access safes, or lock boxes aren't secure in a robbery but it might be enough to keep your child out and allow you to have a gun in your hand in a couple seconds if need be.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They say a pair of muddy boots on the front porch along with a note saying..yall hang on me an Billy Bob have ran for beer and more ammo..be back in a jiffy. Works good.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Final Word On Shooting Through Windows.*

Green Lilly, you said you are in a non-brick home. That means you need to add wall protection on the future window firing positions.
If you both are *right handed*, add protection on the* lower Left* corner of the window, and visa versa.

To me you can accomplish this in three ways:

1. Add adequate layers of plywood on the inside of the house to cover you while in a kneeling position.
2. Add a sheet of 1/2 inch OSB next to the wall and another a few inches out from the wall and fill the cavity with sand.
3. Do #2 above but on the outside of the house. Paint to conceal the addition.

Hopefully someone at this site can recommend the proper thickness of plywood needed in #1 and proper sand thickness needed in the other two suggestions.
Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stnd off is great ...but fickle...one minute you have it then they are on you. what do you use to create distance from your dwelling and the enemy. fuel explosives. trip wires, bottle necks. zhow do you keep people from breeching your walls? You don't, you instead give them multiple walls to breach and have a defense in depth plan. Make them earn every inch Breach sector a...the in turn set sector a on fire with fire bombs and other nasties that slows them, hurts them and demoralizes them.

The point is that there is no place to hold indefinitely....but you can hold and fall back as long as you have plans, diversions, and strategies in place. fail to plan...you plan to fail...that simple.


Vlad the impaler fought a losing retro grade war for moths...collecting wounded and dead along the way to then impale the dead and alive before his enemies. the were so overcome with fear tht it destroyed their will to fight before they could initiate a final battle.....use psychological warfare at its most basic level. incite panic, fear, and dread in your enemy.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Help is slow to arrive here so let me start with a wild suggestion.
First understand that I am not a gun person so I am just guessing here.

*Bolstered Walls:* I assume the outside wall sheathing is 1/2 inch thick.
That coupled with two more 1/2 inch sheets is a total of *1 1/2 inches of wood.*

I will open by suggesting *4 inches of sand* in the cavity will do for the average assault weapon. 
I do not know about deer rifles but am planning just for assault weapons.

*The good news:* You only really have to bolster the living room window as a minimum as it guards the front door.
My guess is the raiders will want to haul off the loot from that door and it gives them comfort of being near their truck.

But this position also happens to be the best for you to do the most damage to them as they arrive and return to their truck.
If you still have an outside guard the front is the place for him to lay low in. From the front window you can keep an eye on him.

You are only concerned with the 3 feet under the window.
If you have a window that goes down to a foot from the floor better still. You can bolster that one foot only and lay on the floor, exposing the least amount of your body.
*
If you are skidish about dirt *in your living room, lay a section of plywood horizontally on a stand a foot below the window that you can lay on (kinda like a weight lifting bench). 
Place two sandbags on it to lay behind. (Clean sand only.)

Expect a raid at sunrise. Everyone in the house should be awake just before sunrise daily.
Make certain the outside guard radios you first. He should not fire until you begin firing.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Good morning folks. OK, I get it. I may have touched on a few radical thoughts here.

So what I did yesterday was to collect them all up and post them on my PrepperLink.com Group Survival article collection: 58. Strengthening Your Home To Be A Non-Target.

I know the article is not perfect but it should put some beginners in a better position than when they started.

Please feel free to share them, use them as your own, add to them, correct them or anything else you deem fit in order to help others to be better prepared.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> Good morning folks. OK, I get it. I may have touched on a few radical thoughts here.
> 
> So what I did yesterday was to collect them all up and post them on my PrepperLink.com Group Survival article collection: 58. Strengthening Your Home To Be A Non-Target.
> 
> ...


I think too, that people need to understand human behavior and then they may be able to think like an attacker. People, far too often, can only think about "what do I think bad guys/gals will do?" unless you have been in a desperate situation or have truly been lowered morally to be brutal, selfish, incognizant of conscious or soul, and willing to do what you must....you can never fully prepare for every eventuality...

but what you can do is change what you know. study behavior. Start thinking about how you would break into your neighbors house that may look a lot like yours and rape, kill, rob, or burn it down.... start asking others who might be able to think that way how to do it.

I remember after getting out of basic...a buddy asked me "How would you render someone unconscious without permanently harming them... I didn't have a clue, other than knocking them out... 20 years later...I can do it easily... cause I didn't like the answer I gave my buddy and I learned....I also learned how to do it without them being able to alert others....and them dying was desired.

as an added tip...by using this mental exercise against your neighbors.....when push comes to shove...guess who can keep eating? Thats right sunshine....you and yours. I never liked my neighbors anyways...


----------



## allye (May 31, 2020)

jimcosta said:


> *Becoming A Non-Target, Part II - Already Been Raided.
> *
> 1. Park all the cars elsewhere, hidden in the woods under a camouflaged tarp ($15), at a vacant house nearby or behind your house with the hood raised..
> 
> ...


Love these ideas, especially the plastic vines. I've also stocked different colors of spray paint to mimic exterior smoke damage.


----------

